# puppy limping after rough play with older dog



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

i was monitoring my 6 month gsd and my 7 year old golden playing. i was holding onto the puppy while they are playfully nipping each other when suddenly i lost grip of the puppy and she ran around chasing the golden, and the golden pounced on her playfully, and she fell to the ground whining and crying in pain. after that i noticed she started limping and she cant stand for long before falling into a lying or sitting position.
im really really worried that she may have hurt her hips and get HD. she has weak hing legs because her parents were show dogs. what should i do? should i be worried? do u think maybe its just a sprain or something?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Usually a GSD will still run if it is sprained, sounds like you should go to the vet. Is she holding her foot up and not walking on it? Is it the back leg front ? Also that has nothing with causing HD and bad hips, unless she already has it. Alos show dogs don't have weak hips that is amyth unless her parents already have an issue but not becasue they are show dogs. 

I would bring her to the vet.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would take him to the vet and get him checked out. Especially if she can't stand and falls over.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

IMO-i would wait and see, i dont think an extra hour will make a big difference, ive always found GSDs to be "babies"...they seem to milk it for what its worth
but keep him quiet and away from the other dog and see if he's improving...if not take him in


----------



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you everyone. she looked so pitiful whining, and looked like she was crying and in real pain. she didnt seem to have broken anything but her hind legs seem weak, like she flops down instead of sitting first and then lying down (i am inexperienced, this is my first gsd), and her hind legs seem weak in general .is this normal for a puppy?
her limp is still there but it isnt as bad as it was before, like it is not very obvious anymore, or maybe im just paranoid and overanalyzing.
anyway i decided not to take her for her poo and pee walk today.
i cant take her to the vet because i dont have my licence( drivers license age is 18 in my country) yet, and my parents just left the country for a holiday. i cant find anyone to transport us atm.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A puppy shouldn't look weak anywhere - but if she doesn't return to normal with rest, you must find a way to get her to a doctor. Surely you or your family has a friend who could help you out? What about a taxi? (You don't say where you are located, but most countries have cabs....) 

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you call your vet, tell them what happened, explain that you do not have a ride in to them? Maybe they can give you a bit of advice over the phone while you look for transportation.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should find a way to take your
dog to the Vet. call your Vet and explain
your situation. maybe someone from the Vets
office can come and take your dog to the office.
is there a mobile Vet available?

don't let the GSD run around to much. no long walks, etc.
hopefully it's not serious. good luck.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

This happened to my female when she was 6 months old. (I don't know how it happened, exactly, but same idea.) I went to the emergency vet and waited 3 hours...still no vet. I walked out thinking, if they don't think it's that important, then I will see my vet in the morning. My vet took the "wait and see" approach. She seemed better, then would get worse. It was a cycle. X-rays were inconclusive. Finally, I had the x-rays sent to a radiologist in Columbus, Ohio, and the Dx was a Fractured Coronoid Process. Um, that was 2 years later. My poor girl was in pain for 2 years all because the vet said it was probably nothing but a soft tissue injury. After surgery to remove the bone fragment, my girl is a different dog. I've never seen her so happy and running since she was a puppy. 

So, the moral is, go to the vet and get an x-ray and have a qualified radiologist look at it. It's not a lot extra, maybe $50.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

I know that if I couldn't walk after rough play, I might have someone, or an ambulance drag my corpse to the hospital. I would expect no less for my dog. Limping is one thing, collapsing is quite another.


----------

